# I don't need a television anymore



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

Or the Wii or any other distractions. The only thing I need a computer for is to talk about how much I love my dogs.

Seriously, LOVE these two! I can't get enough of watching them play, listening to their silly sounds as they play and cuddling them. When I wake up, they celebrate, run around, wrestle and then snuggle up with me for their morning hugs. Repeat after meals and when I come home from work. Since Tanis was a working dog as a pup before he came to me, he didn't know what to do with toys and treats. I had a whole chest filled with toys that he just didn't know what to do with. Tiffa knows exactly what to do with them and now the light bulb has lit up. It's so much fun to see him finding his inner puppy!

My daughter gave them a teddy bear she didn't want. Yesterday Tiffa decapitated it and started pulling the stuffing out. I looked down a few minutes later and Tanis was on the floor holding it in his hands, pulling stuffing out and looked up at me with the biggest grin on his face like "Oh, this is FUN!" I know it's destructive, but they were given the bear to do as they like. 

Oh if only I were independently wealthy and didn't have to work so I could just watch these two play all day!


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

I feel the same way. I have 10 though and they amuse me non-stop. I have a Dachshund and 2 Dachshund mixes and the mixes are both still pretty young. They play constantly and are so cute I can hardly stand it. My Chihuahuas will play with toys and never destroy them. I have 2 Min Pins that are the same way. My Min Pin Bailey has a stuffed Sponge Bob that she LOVES and has had for years. All the dogs know this is off limits and to leave Bob alone. She plays with him, sleeps with him, takes him outside with her on potty breaks... True love. All 3 doxies on the other hand are total toy destroyers. If it has stuffing it must be gutted and killed! I went to the Dollar General one day and they have toys that look like a weiner dog and have a squeaker in both ends, but no stuffing. They love it! Sabrina will gather it up with both squeakers in her mouth and make it scream a thousand times in a row. It can get a little annoying but she's so cute when she does it I can't get mad. Plus, I don't have to clean up stuffing and they are only $2 apiece! Every time I go, I get them a few because they eventually kill the squeaker. If only everyone felt like we do about their dogs there would be no need to rescue!


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

One of my chows was a stuffing puller. We'd pick up toys at the thrift store for $.25 each and every so often she'd get herself a new teddy and go to town ripping it apart.

Shade was one of those dogs that didn't know what to do with toys since he was raised in a backyard before we got him. He's now at the point where he grabs them and takes them to another room where he piles them all up in a big heap, then comes back for another one. If it has a squeaker, he will work at it until he 'kills' it. So he is slowly learning what toys are for. The biggest thing is that he finally has learned how to play with HUMANS!!! When we first got him, he would play like crazy with Rocky but if one of us tried to play with him, he would cower down on the floor in fear. Now he can actually run around and do play bows at us and act like a puppy again. 

You're right, they are so much fun to watch! I think I need a few more of them!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

ya know....i think there's a diagnosis for people like us. wonder what it is.


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

O.C.D. Obsessive Canine Disorder....


----------



## Mollygirl (May 14, 2011)

My Pinky will tear the stuffing out of all her toys. Every time I see a cheap squeaky toy I buy it. My husband always answers, another dog toy, how many do they need. Pinky will chew the squeaky out of it, have stuffing everywhere. Once she does that it goes in the trash. Last night one of the girls went into my son's bedroom and found an Easter chick that he got years ago. It has the 2 buttons on the bottom and if you touch both it chirps. Well they have chewed on it so much that is chirps constantly. That chicken is about to get a hammer to it's head and put it out of his mercy. Pinky carries it around and guards it like she is protecting it. She brought it to bed last night and I had to hit it to make it stop chirping and then hid it under my pillow. Pinky was looking all over the bed for it.


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

My mother in law said to me last week, "do you wonder what you did before you had a dog"? and we've only had one for 3 months, yes I suppose I do. They are so much fun to watch. Our boy Stanley is an ex racing greyhound and I don't think knew how to 'play' as such and is still learning, he also likes to rip the insides out of toys so we did the same and went to thrift shops and bought him a pile of toys to chew. He does have a penchant for my son's compact umbrella though and will go into his room when the door is open, search around for the umbrella, take it all the way down to his bed at the other end of the house and put it on his bed and just leaves it there, not interested in chewing it at all. He also has a good play with us first thing in the morning before breakfast on his back pretending to bite us etc, he occasionally makes contact with my husband but not me (probably because he sees me as pack leader), it's really funny to watch as you can tell he is having a great time and he has a big overbite and his little teeth stick out quite a bit. (parrot mouth/malocclusion I think it's called).


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

That is so cute! It's so much fun to watch them discover things. Ziva mimics Shellie a lot, I call them Trouble 1 and Trouble 2 as they both get into LOADS of trouble. Shellie is a de-stuffer and Ziva has learned to do the same thing while watching *******. I love watching my babies, dogs and kitties alike constantly amusing.


----------



## lucky (Jan 8, 2011)

My lucky is also a de-stuffer, I am constantly on the lookout for cheap teddies :biggrin1: before I got lucky I had a huge collection of stuffed toys, I have none now, she has managed to steal every single one and destroy it . 

She's like a cat, will climb up the backs of the sofas and try and get up onto the cupboards :biggrin1: Another thing that really amuses me with lucky is her zoomies, she will zoom around the house like a crazy dog, even though I only have one dog she is extremely playful


----------

